# Suche Verktordateien für Doppelkopfverein!



## stickpalast (10. Februar 2005)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich bin recht verzweifelt und suche jemanden der mir helfen kann. 
Ich habe eine kleine Stickerei und kenne mich noch nicht so gut aus. Ich habe jetzt einen Auftrag bekommen und die wollen für die Doppelkopfverein T-Shirts besticken lassen. Ich habe zwar einige Kartenmotive, aber nichts mit Doppelkopf. Wer kann mir da ein paar Tips geben oder vielleicht sogar ein Motiv?

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal gan Herzlich für die Antworten und Bemühungen.

Liebe Grüße 
Sultan


----------



## nickname (10. Februar 2005)

Hi Sultan,

versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz Doppelkopf wird doch mit ganz normalen Skatkarten gespielt (nix mit 2 Köpfen *g*) wenn Du da Motive hast...
Ansonsten sollte der Kunde doch eigentlich Motive mitbringen, so kenn ich das jedenfalls von Motorradclubs. Die sollten doch ihre Wünsche äußern, vor allem welche Karten sie sich vorgestellt haben, oder ob sie ein _Vereinslogo_ haben?
Ansonsten schau mal hier (oder selber googeln), vielleicht bekommst dann ein paar Ideen:
http://www.cosmotop.de/doko/d_dokopf.html


Gruß nickname


----------



## jaci (13. Februar 2005)

Hi

Hier ist eine Link wo Du Piktogramme runterladen Kannst.
http://www.dafont.com/en/theme.php?cat=709&page=2
Gruß Jacis


----------

